# HANDS TIPS (BATCH 031017) NOW LIVE - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (10/3/17)

The FAMOUS Mr Hands Tips have been loaded. Get them while stocks last 


Check them out here!!!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/tips-by-hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------

